# WSC Conference on Word and Sacraments Jan 13-14, 2006



## R. Scott Clark (Sep 20, 2005)

This seems relevant given the many discussions on this board concerning the sacraments and their relation to the work of the Spirit, preaching, and the apparent general confusion in the Reformed world today concerning Word and Sacrament.

And now the commercial:

http://www.wscal.edu/events/conferences/meeting_god_on_his_terms.htm

Registration: http://www.wscal.edu/events/conferences/conference_registration.htm

How and when can Christ's sheep hear his voice? In what ways has God promised to bless his people and to help them grow in grace? Where can we find the working of the Holy Spirit and the blessing of Christ? To an emerging generation of Christians, theology matters"¦ and they are asking good questions.

The question for us is "Are we equipped to join the conversation?"

Westminster Seminary California invites you to Meeting God on His Terms: Word and Sacrament as Means of Grace, a conference where we will explore the biblical, cultural and historical answers to many of today's most pressing questions.

This conference is especially designed for pastors, elders, teachers, students, and interested laypeople who want to learn more about meeting God on His terms.

FEATURED SPEAKERS

DR. W. ROBERT GODFREY
President
Professor of Church History

Dr. Godfrey is a Reformation scholar, author and popular conference speaker. He is also an ordained minister in the United Reformed Churches of North America. As a professor of Church History he helps students see God's truth alive in the life of the church, shaping its worship, piety and theology. He
encourages students to reflect on the ways in which different cultures have influenced the development of the church throughout its history. His books include An Unexpected Journey, Reformation Sketches, Pleasing God in Our
Worship, and God's Pattern for Creation.


DR. MICHAEL S. HORTON
Professor of Theology and Apologetics

Along with his duties as a professor, Dr. Horton serves is editor-in-chief of Modern Reformation magazine and co-host of the popular White Horse Inn radio program. Among his many books are: Putting the Amazing Back Into Grace, A Better Way: Rediscovering the Drama of God-Centered Worship,
Covenant and Eschatology: the Divine Drama, and Lord and Servant: a Covenant Christology.

DR. HYWEL R. JONES
Professor of Practical Theology

Prior to joining the faculty at Westminster Seminary California, Dr. Jones was the editorial director of the Banner of Truth and a long-time associate of Dr. Martyn Lloyd-Jones. He is ordained in the Presbyterian Church of Wales. His publications include Gospel and Church: An Evangelical Assessment of Ecumenical Documents on Major Christian Doctrines, A Commentary on
Philippians, and Let's Study Hebrews.

DR. R. SCOTT CLARK
Associate Professor of Historical
and Systematic Theology

Dr. Clark has taught at Westminster Seminary California since 1997, during which time he also served as academic dean (1997-2000). He is an ordained minister in the United Reformed Churches. Among his publications are: Protestant Scholasticism: Essays in Reassessment (editor and contributor)
and The Substance of the Covenant: Caspar Olevian on the Double Benefit of Christ. He has also written for the Westminster Theological Journal, Stulos
Theological Journal, The Journal of the Evangelical Theological Society, The Ashland Theological Journal, Modern Reformation, Tabletalk, Reformation and Revival, Christian Renewal, Kerux and The Outlook.

DR. DAVID M. VANDRUNEN
Robert B. Strimple Associate Professor of Systematic Theology and Christian Ethics

Dr. VanDrunen, a minister of the Orthodox Presbyterian Church and a licensed attorney in the state of Illinois, began teaching at Westminster Seminary California in 2001. He has published recently on topics such as the theology of Thomas Aquinas, the relationship of theology and law, justification, and the Reformed understanding of the second commandment. He
is the author of Law and Custom: The Thought of Thomas Aquinas and the Future of the Common Law and editor of The Pattern of Sound Doctrine: Systematic Theology at the Westminster Seminaries: Essays in Honor of Robert
B. Strimple.

ELECTIVE SPEAKERS

DR. DENNIS E. JOHNSON
Academic Dean
Professor of Practical Theology

Dr. Johnson is a New Testament scholar who began his third tenure as WSC's academic dean in 2003. He is an ordained minister in the Presbyterian Church in America.

DR. BRYAN D. ESTELLE
Associate Professor of Old Testament

Dr. Estelle's scholarly interests include applying his training in Semitic languages to the study of Scripture. He is an ordained minister in the Orthodox Presbyterian Church.

DR. IAIN M. DUGUID
Professor of Old Testament

A native of Great Britain, Dr. Duguid is an ordained minister and church planter in the Presbyterian Church in America.

DR. DARRYL G. HART
Adjunct Professor of Church History

Dr. Hart is currently director of Honors Programs and Faculty Development at the Intercollegiate Studies Institute in Wilmington, Delaware. Prior to joining ISI, he taught church history and served as academic dean at Westminster Seminary California.

Register Now
http://www.wscal.edu/events/conferences/conference_registration.htm

SCHEDULE

FRIDAY, JANUARY 13
7:00 PM Welcome
Dr. W. Robert Godfrey
7:10 PM What Makes Something a Means of Grace?
Dr. Michael S. Horton
7:55 PM Break
8:15 PM Participating in The Means of Grace
Dr. Hywel R. Jones
9:00 PM Dismiss
SATURDAY, JANUARY 14
8:30 AM Welcome &amp; Announcements
8:40 AM ELECTIVE 1 (choose one)
The Word Beyond the Sermon: Ministry of Witness
Dr. Dennis E. Johnson
The Word Beyond the Sermon: Liturgy
Dr. Darryl G. Hart
The Word Beyond the Sermon: Family Worship
Dr. Bryan D. Estelle

Christ Our Passover
Dr. Iain M. Duguid
9:25 AM Break
9:45 AM ELECTIVE 2 (choose one)
The Word Beyond the Sermon: Ministry of Witness
Dr. Dennis E. Johnson
The Word Beyond the Sermon: Liturgy
Dr. Darryl G. Hart
The Word Beyond the Sermon: Family Worship
Dr. Bryan D. Estelle
Christ Our Passover
Dr. Iain M. Duguid
10:30 AM Break
10:50 AM Why Baptism, and What Does It Do?
Dr. R. Scott Clark
11:40 AM Lunch

12:45 PM Why Baptize Infants?
Dr. David M. VanDrunen
1:30 PM Break
1:45 PM Given for You: The Covenant Meal
Dr. W. Robert Godfrey

2:30 PM Break
2:50 PM Questions &amp; Answers
Panel
3:50 PM Dismiss

AUDIO RECORDINGS
This conference will be recorded and made available as a CD album only. Please keep posted for more information.

LOCATION:

WESTMINSTER SEMINARY CALIFORNIA
1725 Bear Valley Parkway
Escondido, CA 92027


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 20, 2005)

Sounds like an awesome conference, Dr. Will there be any interaction with FV/AA'ism?


----------



## biblelighthouse (Sep 20, 2005)

Will the conference be recorded, so that those of us who can't attend will be able to listen to it afterwards?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biblelighthouse_
> Will the conference be recorded, so that those of us who can't attend will be able to listen to it afterwards?





> AUDIO RECORDINGS
> This conference will be recorded and made available as a CD album only. Please keep posted for more information.


----------



## Scott (Sep 20, 2005)

Dr Clark: Can you guys repeat this conference at the Dallas campus of Westminster? Please?


----------



## wsw201 (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Dr Clark: Can you guys repeat this conference at the Dallas campus of Westminster? Please?




 and


----------



## Scott (Sep 20, 2005)

Joseph: You are at Westminster Dallas - arrange for this confernce to be brought in toto here!


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Sounds like an awesome conference, Dr. Will there be any interaction with FV/AA'ism?



Yes. I intend to address it. The conference is not focused on FV/AA, however. 

We addressed the FV/NPP directly in our last faculty conference the tapes of which are available through the seminary.

THE FOOLISHNESS OF THE GOSPEL:
Covenant and Justification Under Attack
Available on CD or cassette $48.00
760 480 8474 or [email protected]

The justification conference papers (+ several more) are to be published after Jan 06 by P&R.

http://www.wscal.edu/faculty/covenant_and_justification_book.htm


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 20, 2005)

Sounds good.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wsw201_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Scott_
> ...



Well, I guess the faculty at WTS Dallas would have to invite us and, as we are distinct entities, I doubt they'll be inviting us over en masse. 

WTS Dallas is an extension of the board WTS Phila who provides some of their courses. 

WSC was planted by WTS in 1980 (or so) and by the early 1980's we became a distinct school with our own board, faculty, and adminstration. We celebrated our 25th anniversary last January bv having Sinclair Ferguson speak.

We're only a short plane trip away. The air is quite nice in Southern California these days and Escondido is one of the nicest places in America in January when we often have temps in the 70's and 80's and cool evenings. 

We're about 25 minutes north of the city of San Diego and about 18 miles east of the coast and about 10 miles west of the Wild Animal Park. It's a quiet little city with a thriving downtown, and we still have a few orange trees left. There are a couple of nice vineyards in the area. Its an oasis from the urban jungle. 

Anyway, the CD's will be available at 760 480 8474 or mailto:[email protected]



> AUDIO RECORDINGS
> This conference will be recorded and made available as a CD album only. Please keep posted for more information.



rsc


----------



## wsw201 (Sep 20, 2005)

> Well, I guess the faculty at WTS Dallas would have to invite us and, as we are distinct entities, I doubt they'll be inviting us over en masse.



Oh ye of little faith! Joseph will work all that out! He's in like Flint with WS Dallas.


----------



## Scott (Sep 21, 2005)

What airport does one fly into (and how far is LA - seems to have better prices than San Diego)? What hotels do you recommend?

[Edited on 9-21-2005 by Scott]


----------



## Poimen (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> What airport does one fly into (and how far is LA - seems to have better prices than San Diego)? What hotels do you recommend?
> 
> [Edited on 9-21-2005 by Scott]



San Diego is more convenient because it is closer but you could fly into Ontario International or LAX. Los Angeles is twice as long to drive but if you want to save money that might be the route to take. 

There are several nice hotels in Escondido. There is also a cheap Motel 6 in town (about ten minutes from the seminary). Go to travelocity.com and check out the selection.

[Edited on 9-21-2005 by poimen]


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> What airport does one fly into (and how far is LA - seems to have better prices than San Diego)? What hotels do you recommend?
> 
> [Edited on 9-21-2005 by Scott]



You can also fly into John Wayne in Orange County (to the north of us about 60-90 minutes). There is also an airport in Carlsbad (just west of us) that take some commercial air traffic. The SD airport is 30-40 south of Escondido.

You can save a little by flying into LAX but you will have to take a commuter flight to SD. You might save money but you won't save time and you might have to take a prop jet from LA into the commuter terminal.

We're about a year away from a really nice hotel (Mariott, downtown) in Escondido, but there is a Best Western near I-15 and those that Rev Kok mentioned. There are several along the 15 between SD and Escondido, particularly in Rancho Bernardo and Poway. We're about 10 minutes east (more or less) of I-15. 

Here is local info: http://www.wscal.edu/local/local.html
http://www.wscal.edu/local/local.html#hotels
http://www.wscal.edu/local/local.html


----------



## Poimen (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R. Scott Clark_
> We're about a year away from a really nice hotel (Mariott, downtown) in Escondido..."



Did you move the seminary to the South Pole?

[Edited on 9-21-2005 by poimen]


----------



## Robin (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R. Scott Clark_
> 
> We addressed the FV/NPP directly in our last faculty conference the tapes of which are available through the seminary.
> 
> ...



I got these ---- they are far and away, worth the cost!! Thank God for such clarity on a confusing situation.

Grateful,

Robin


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poimen_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by R. Scott Clark_
> ...



Only if it's 78 and sunny at the south pole. 

A developer intends to build a Mariott hotel downtown (about 6 minutes from the seminary). When it's complete we shall have nice place for our distinguished alumni to stay. 

There are other potential developments (on campus) which, if approved by the city, will, in a year or two, make housing for students and guests much easier. Pray for a happy providence for alma mater.


----------



## Scott (Sep 22, 2005)

How long is the drive from LA?


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> How long is the drive from LA?



If you mean LAX (the airport) then depending upon traffic, the drive is about two hours. 

Google maps says its 113 miles, which one could ordinarily drive in a little less than 2 hours, but given that LAX is a zoo, it usually takes all of that.

I would have to save a LOT of money in order to justify the expense of the car rental/shuttle and the drive down "the 5" (I-5 to the rest of the country). The drive on the 605 and the 91 isn't bad but traffic around LAX is usually pretty crowded. If one arrives in the middle of the night, it's not so bad.

There is a smaller, regional airport at Ontario (east of LA) which allows one to miss most of the traffic and its about a 1 hour drive.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 8, 2005)

*Reminder re Means of Grace Conference*

at WSC Jan 13-14, 2006.

http://www.wscal.edu/events/conferences/meeting_god_on_his_terms.htm

Registrations are coming in. Don't wait to register. We had to turn folk away from the last conference (2004).

rsc


----------

